# Which software do you use for picture collages?



## haring (Jul 20, 2010)

Which software do you use to create picture collages?


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 20, 2010)

since I have gimp because its free I would create a new project and make it the size that you want then then i would go to file and open as layer and just add the images as layers and play with them from there.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 20, 2010)

I use Photoshop (CS3). Are you looking for a more cost effective solution?


----------



## tsblo (Jul 26, 2010)

Lumapix Fotofusion I think is the name of the software.


----------

